# Am thinking this may be helpful ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've just created a site in which I've placed an educational component I thought might be helpful to those who home school. Would appreciate some feed back. It can be located at http://motdaugrnds.com/educational

I don't have it completed yet as my blog for it isn't up. Would appreciate knowing if it is something that might be useful.


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

I went and looked the dark shading behind the words make it almost imposable to read. I hope it helps.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> I've just created a site in which I've placed an educational component I thought might be helpful to those who home school. Would appreciate some feed back. It can be located at http://motdaugrnds.com/educational
> 
> I don't have it completed yet as my blog for it isn't up. Would appreciate knowing if it is something that might be useful.


could be useful. =) If you want younger people to read it, it needs more pics. The internet is a visual medium, and lots of text without any pictures tends to scare people off. Good information tho-


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks so much. I'll lighten the background and add some pics. 

Not real sure where I'll advertise it. Just wanted to offer it to people who might find it useful.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Aah, that is a WALL of text! It's very hard to read and scroll through so many lines of words- I'd suggest more line breaks, maybe smaller text to make it take up less room, perhaps some images or something- just some way to break it up into more read-able bites?


----------



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome. I'll be adding that to my favorites. One thing that it took me a bit to get was that I had to click the link at the bottom to begin the classes. I was kind of wondering 'how do I sign up?'. But then I figured it out; takes me a while sometimes. Very cool. I'm looking forward to spending more time on it and showing it to my hubby too. Thanks.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

I like it, am going to take the course, and appreciate what you've done.


----------



## Bennettilor (Apr 7, 2014)

the picture is a bit blurry and i think you should have it clear to attracts people's attention, also the words are too bold and dark and too overwhelming, try making it smaller a bit and normal (not bold), my opinion anyways


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I just skimmed through a few pages. My first reaction was "Wow! What a ton of work went into this". It looks like a lot of good information. I look forward to reading more of it when i can sit down and really concentrate on it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

